# Nikon D50 Raw Images



## rockstar (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been shooting RAW files with my Nikon D50. I noticed that I cannot open these NEF RAW files on a computer that has not installed the latest Nikon Viewer program (that came with the camera). Is there any way to by-pass this, like using Adobe Photoshop?


----------



## Arch (Sep 23, 2006)

yes you can open them in photoshop. If you right click it, go to 'open with' then 'photoshop' it will open it with a small RAW adjustment preview box. If you want all of the RAW editing options you have to down load the latest RAW plugin from the adobe site..... however you will need a recent version of photoshop for this to work..... probably CS or CS2.

Alternativly you could just download 'Rawshooter essentials' instead.... this will open NEF files too.


----------



## rockstar (Sep 23, 2006)

I've got Adobe Photoshop 6.0 (OLD SCHOOL). It says it can read RAW files but how come it still won't open my NEF pictures?


----------



## rmh159 (Oct 4, 2006)

RAW is just a generic term, it doesn't describe one specific file format.  Nikon saves the RAW files as NEF files which is probably what's confusing your program as NEF.  You'll have to convert that to a more standard RAW format like TIFF and then you should be set.  

Raw Shoot Essentials will do that conversion for you and then you can edit the shot in any program you want.


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 4, 2006)

rockstar said:
			
		

> I've got Adobe Photoshop 6.0 (OLD SCHOOL). It says it can read RAW files but how come it still won't open my NEF pictures?


You'll need at least PS CS (preferably CS2) and the Nikon plugin.  It'd be easier just to install Nikon Capture.


----------



## JeridJohnson (Oct 6, 2006)

Rawshooter gives me everything i need in working with the NEF files..


----------

